# Anyone in Santa Fe, New Mexico



## lindap (May 24, 2008)

Hi I am moving to Santa Fe on the 29th and would love to find some brits in the area.... if any?!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! What is behind your move? Are you going to be working there? You've certainly landed in one of the most beautiful parts of the US. Enjoy!


----------



## lindap (May 24, 2008)

thankyou so much! I am engaged to a lovely American  Its been a long 7 months waiting for the visa but now I am good to go. Not many ppl on here from NM I see... hope to find someone, would be nice! Santa fe is beautiful yes! I cant wait to start a new life there


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Congratulations on your upcoming marriage, too!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

At an elevation of 7000 ft, leave the B&H at home would be my only advice. Passed through a couple of times -- looked very nice.


----------

